# Haywire twist tool



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Got a Haywire twist tool, 










and as I was reading the very small print instructions, underway, the instructions flew off. (Bio degradible)

Any good illustrations on how to use it? I searched this site, and googled it, with no luck.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

seriously

it isnt that hard to wrap wire


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

open one up at walmart and find out i guess


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Once you've used it a bit you will learn how to do it barehanded, but the "instructions" for right handers from me are as follows:

1. Lay the long leg of your wire (the one you're going to fish with) in the slot that goes full length and rotate the end so that it closes over your wire.

2. Take the short end of your wire and push it through the hole in the barrel with your hook, lure, swivel or whatever in the loop at the point.

3. While holding the loop fast (where your hook or lure is) in your left hand use your right to twirl the device while pressing towards your left so that BOTH wires twist and BEND around each other as evenly as you can - do not just bend one wire around the other. While you are doing this the two sides of the wire going towards your loop/lure should lay in the grooves on the conical end.

4. Once you have wound the wires seven times around each other then take short end out of the device and make it wrap a couple of times around the long piece in a tight "barrel" twist (this does not make for strength, just a smooth finish). To do this the short end should be at a right angle to the long one and laying in the channel between the long part of the device and the conical end.

5. The directions on a Malin pack say to then make a "crank" and twist it to break it off, but that always makesthe barreluntwist a bit for me, leaving a snag, so i just take the short end and bend it back and forth until it breaks. Check to be sure that it does not leave a snag.

6. Untwist the device to open the groove so that you can take your wire out (assuming you've got a twist on both ends).

You'll get better with practice. Malin is cheap.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Fred, I will try that. Can you take some pictures?

Will, I know you are hardcore. I tried to Haywire the 131/174 LB Single Strand by hand and with Safety wire pliers,but ended up bleeding profusly!!!! :letsdrink 

I used this tool anddidn't get anymore wire wounds, and I beleive the Haywire would hold, but I don't think I used it properly.

So can you do your famous, how to picture tutorial with this test single wire by hand?

Can anyone point me to a pictorial of how to use it?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

run dover...

is this what your looking for?? courtesy of Red Phillips....this is how i learned....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Will good looking twist!!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Bluffman / Will,

Thanks for being patient with me. 

Bluffman, I think I started using something similiar, but the problem was not with the pliers, but more with my hands on the free end side. The wire would unravel in my fingers either from Bally slime sweat or Wimpy fingers!!!

With the tool, I easily got the initial 4+ twists, but couldn't figure out how to put the Barrel? twists that finish it off, using the tool. 

Will, what # is that wire and can you show where you put the pliers and your fingers?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Run Dover (6/10/2009)*Bluffman / Will,
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me.
> 
> ...


make em at home and "no slime"


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

No Hurries at all, Will

Bluffman, I can rig the leader end at home but the way I was taught to rig the ballyhoo,I need to run the wire thru the BH and then put the twist in, then put the hook in the BH thae secure with copper wire.

So a cut off requires cutting thewire, running it thru the BH, then attaching the hook and doing the twist.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Run Dover (6/10/2009)*Thanks Fred, I will try that. Can you take some pictures?


I'll have to dig around tomorrowand see if I can find the thing. Check back tomorrow night.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

run dover.... watch this and pay attention to "1:40 seconds into the video" should solve your problem...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *www.fishing (6/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (6/10/2009)*run dover.... watch this and pay attention to "1:40 seconds into the video" should solve your problem...
> ...


150# big eye i caught in OBX rigged the same way.....might have been luck

BTW i just poke the wire thru the eyes too..


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Will heres that Big eye...its about the 17th picture down

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic148326-33-1.aspx


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

http://proseriesfishing.com/documents/files/220108113733.pdf



or vid



http://proseriesfishing.com/video/?video=5


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks, Sam Malone, thats what I was looking for!!!! :clap


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

the EZ twist tool is a blessing. i can make twists both way (pliers and the EZ). i prefer the EZ tool hands down.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

not sure how that link got screwed..but this is the vid link:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Small wire is a lot harder to wrap than large wire. I've never used a tool of any kind other than when making a safety-pin rig. I break the wire off the coil, wrap the leader then break the wire clean.

My wife is out of town right now and I don't think I can do a video alone.

Practice with # 7 or # 9 wire until you master the technique. # 18 is hard on the fingers but #2 is harder.

CAUTION!!! Don't be stingy with the amount of wire you use for the loop and wraps. If you try to wrap with a very short tag end, you are gonna get punctured.


----------

